# Locator Stuff



## ghost1066 (Apr 3, 2014)

I went out to turn and was so tired of the same things I grabbed the stuff to make a couple of crow calls and an owl hooter. One crow call is still drying and then needs clear but here are a couple I have done. The owl hooter will get a different reed set I tried one to see how it sounded and I found out, not too good so ordering the good set for it. 

Anyway here they are spalted white oak burl and Jatoba.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 3, 2014)

Those are sweet. Nice seeing some one setting the crow toneboard right. Rick


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 3, 2014)

bearmanric said:


> Those are sweet. Nice seeing some one setting the crow toneboard right. Rick


Thanks Rick. What did I do that is different? I got rid of the MT2 taper on them and added an O ring.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 3, 2014)

There are a few guys on facebook that. That just stick the toneboard in a 5/8's hole. Looks like there only a 1/2 inch in. I use a reamer and dremal sander to get it like your's . Sounds best to me were you have it. Rick


----------



## myingling (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice calls and agree with rick you got get them things down to get the air thur reed


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok I figured that is what you meant I do it the easy way and turn the toneboard down to fit the 5/8" hole.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2014)

Tommy , that Spalted Oak is sweet lookin !


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice work, Ghost. Think we can work something out on a crow call and a hooter?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 4, 2014)

great looking wood there tom that oaks wild


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 4, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> Nice work, Ghost. Think we can work something out on a crow call and a hooter?


I'm sure we can. Let me know what you have in mind.

Thanks everyone that was the last of my oak burl so now I will be digging through blanks for something cool.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 4, 2014)

Tommy what's the smallest size you can use for your calls? I still have a bunch of odd size pieces of the white oak burl, I'm willing to send ya. Also have a bunch of other cool stuff I can send, but the other stuff is still wet, would have to nuke it dry. If you would want some of this stuff just say the word and i'll get ya some boxed up. No cost as you have gone well past what we talked about on our trade.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Boy, that white oak is some eye candy. Nice calls.

Ray


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 4, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Tommy what's the smallest size you can use for your calls? I still have a bunch of odd size pieces of the white oak burl, I'm willing to send ya. Also have a bunch of other cool stuff I can send, but the other stuff is still wet, would have to nuke it dry. If you would want some of this stuff just say the word and i'll get ya some boxed up. No cost as you have gone well past what we talked about on our trade.



Steve that would be great. I guess 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" x ? for calls if the blank is short I can glue something on I am saving pieces to add accents to other things so whatever you send will be fine. Shoot I might cast one of these days and will need it then who knows. Thanks I am finally going to finish your last call today which is the easiest but for some reason I keep putting off. Got to say I think this set is going to look good in the display case.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 4, 2014)

Ha if you think you will get into casting some time, I have a half a box of stuff I am saving just to give someone that does that sorta stuff. I could finish filling it with stuff that I know you could use. Yep that's what I think i'll do . Most likely be next week till I get it sent off to ya, as I have a friend stopping by this weekend who is heading home from south Miss. to MI.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 4, 2014)

Steve whatever you throw in is fine, yes useable stuff right now would help but hey I ain't picky. I just put the stain on your last call and striker. So the set is the pot and striker, box call, tube call and scratch box with striker. I will post a family pic once I get them cleared. Funny part I did the last one just so you would have it not exactly correct sizing and I think it would still actually run.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 4, 2014)

Tommy this is the box I got for you. most of the stuff is useable in here. If you would like me to take it out and show you all of what's in there I can. I didn't have room for any of the casting stuff, but there are some bigger pieces you will have to cut to your liking.




This pic is of the box of casting stuff, not really sure what to do with it, guess I could post it else where and see if anyone wants it.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Steve that is more than enough thank you. I would put the casting box up for sale or trade so many of the guys here cast now. I just posted a pic of your finished set.


----------

